# FishKeeping Software



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a heads-up on some nice little software for fish and tank logging/maintenance. I downloaded AquarioGest. Keeps tracks of tanks and fish. Includes pictures for logging etc. give it a look.

Huddles


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I see they updated it... used to have the old version of the software.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Interesting, I'd like to check it out when I get a chance.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Anything it can do that you can't do with Google Calendar and Google Docs?

I keep my "aquarium to do list" and "future tank ideas" in google docs.

I have been thinking I'll schedule my aquarium maintenance in Google Calendar and have it send a text message to my cell phone (Water Change Day for Tank Group A) if it ever gets more complicated than "it's saturday, it's mandatory water change day". I find that habits are worth more than software that I forget to even log onto and check out what I should be doing right now. And not just with aquariums, but with calendaring in general.

The one kind of reminder I actually receive, and sometimes fail to ignore, is when google-calendar sends an SMS text message to my cell phone. 

W


----------

